# Can you share your cycle with me??



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

I am confused. 

I am waiting for AF to appear - what happens then? I am assuming that I will be on the long protocol. Will I have to wait for my next day 21? why cannot I start on this day 21?? 

What day did you start on? 

What exactly is down regging and how long for? 

Sorry for all the questions

Carrie


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Caz,

I think the protocol in most places is that they monitor you by waiting for your AF. This gives them time to create a 'plan' for you... when they will see you and what drugs you need etc. I started Dwon regging by injection on day 21 and then had a scan planned for about 10 days later. They check that your womb lining is small enough by 'dildo cam' and then start you on stimms injections (you continue with the D/R too tho). If stimming goes to plan you are prob looking at egg collection being 4 weeks after day 21 of this cycle. 

I also had treatment at the cromwell in Swansea under Dr. Mamisso. I'm not sure if this is your consultant but if so i believe that you are very lucky. He has a very good reputation and was very pleasant to myself and some of the other ladies on here. 

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. Sorry i cant be of more help

Ali
xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes - I have Mr M - thank you for replying - I am even more excited now. 

Love  your bump!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi caz - 

i phoned the clinic when AF showed.....then they worked out what day 21 would be...
day 20 i went to pick up the drugs and sign the consent forms to start
day 21 i started to downreg
now i wait for AF again.....
my baseline scan is 12th feb - they scan to see quiet ovaries and thin lining - hopefully start stimms that day if all is well....(as ali said continue down-reg throughout). 
stimms scans booked for days 5, 8 and 10 of stimms. if all is well on day 10 they will let me know if EC will be 23rd or 26th december. 

when i had my cycle at swansea it was the same as this.....and as you know i have Mr m too so i assume for most people they use this protocol. 

hth, ritz


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

I notice that you have all had treatment at the Cromwell Swansea and was just wondering whether you would mind answering a quick question.

My employer will cover any leave i need for treatment, provided i have a letter from the clinic stating that time off is advisable. I was wondering whether they would give me a letter to cover the 2ww or not?? 

If i dont get a letter from them i would probably have to work for some of the 2ww which i really wouldnt want to do. I dont have a physical job, in fact im sat on my    all day   but it can be very stressful at times which is why i want to avoid working.

Any advice would be great.
Thanks


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh - I see, so it looks like day 21 which hopefully for me will be end of Feb if my af arrives next week. It is my birthday on the 1st April so I think that is too early to be testing - damn - never mind! My aim is to be pregnant for Oscar's 1st birthday. 

I also get paid time off but I amonly taking off the whole week for EC and ET and then resting for 3 days after. I only sit at my desk and I think I would go mad at home. I only work in a small office and they all know that I am going for IVF and being really supportive about it. 

I work for the council and all IVF appointments and procedures have paid time off. 

HTH 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

nicola

if the clinic won't the GP most probably will. i've never asked for one as i've always worked during the 2ww - i'd go   otherwise. 

ritz. 

also feel free to join us on the cromwell swansea/london thread here  if you want some clinic buddies


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

nic

i've just replied to your q on the ICSI thread but here it is again

its £250 for freezing plus one year storage per batch of embryos. 
After that you have to pay a yearly fee which i think is about £200  

it is scary about the throwing away thing - if you have strong views on it make sure they know - and we also wrote it on the consent forms so no mistakes could be made....

ritz (or nichola as i'm otherwise known  ).


----------

